# Robert Stanley Holland b. 29/03/1929



## Duncaninfrance (Mar 5, 2012)

I am trying to confirm that Robert Stanley Holland served at some time as a First Engineer with P&O after his national service (1947/49)
Did anyone know him / serve with him after 1949 and if so could they confirm a date and ship please.
Many thanks
Duncan Andrews. SSAFA Caseworker, France.


----------



## StevenHolland (Mar 30, 2020)

*Robert Stanley Holland b. 29/3/1929*

Hello Duncan

I am not sure what Robert Stanley Holland did but he is my father.

Yours

Steven Holland
37 Goffenton Drive
Bristol
BS16 2QB


----------



## Duncaninfrance (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Steven. It is so long ago now - 5 years - that I can't remember why I asked. It may have been to help out someone who I was dealing with as a SSAFA Caseworker.
If I ever remember I will let you know.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Duncaninfrance said:


> Thanks Steven. It is so long ago now - 5 years - that I can't remember why I asked. It may have been to help out someone who I was dealing with as a SSAFA Caseworker.
> If I ever remember I will let you know.


What is a SSAFA Caseworker? Just curious.....!


----------



## Duncaninfrance (Mar 5, 2012)

SSAFA - the Armed Forces Charity, formerly Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association (the oldest military charity – founded during the Boer War), *is based in the UK and there are offshoot overseas branches – in Germany, Cyprus and here in France where I now live...*

SSAFA France, has three divisions – north, central and south, which cover the whole of France. Our aim is to help alleviate financial distress for former UK forces personnel and their families, who are living in France. We work with the* British Legion here in France and visit on their behalf.
*
Anyone who has received one day’s pay in any of the armed forces is entitled to help and when someone seeks assistance, a professionally trained caseworker is immediately assigned to visit asap (usually within 48 hours), obtain details of past service and assess the need.*

We then utilise a case management system, which is used by all the charities, to almonise or request funds.* This can be from the client’s former regiment(s), the British Legion or other service charities.

Since posting the original question I have take over the Chairmanship of the Bordeaux and S.W.France Branch of The Royal British Legion but, regrettably, IO still cannot remember why i asked the question. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Duncaninfrance said:


> SSAFA - the Armed Forces Charity, formerly Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association (the oldest military charity – founded during the Boer War), *is based in the UK and there are offshoot overseas branches – in Germany, Cyprus and here in France where I now live...*
> 
> SSAFA France, has three divisions – north, central and south, which cover the whole of France. Our aim is to help alleviate financial distress for former UK forces personnel and their families, who are living in France. We work with the* British Legion here in France and visit on their behalf.
> *
> ...


 Many thanks for your concise and comprehensive answer, Duncan. Congratulations on your Chaimanship.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------

